# new ADBA club starting up in TN



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

We are looking into starting a club with the ADBA over the winter. anyone interested in joining just let me or pulldawgs know.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

i promise it wont be that bad


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

yeah right! You know Im in


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Ill join from a far


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

You don't have to live in Tennessee to join and enjoy coming to the shows!

Thanks Sydney

The ADBA club in Tennessee has been inactive for 8 years and so we would like to get an active club started.

Stephanie


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

OMG THANK GOODNESS! I have been looking into starting one here too! I Would join in a heart beat!!!!!!! DO IT DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

nkc nationals is next week. and after that we will have a little get together. and decide what we will have to do to be successfull.


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I can tell you that if you do this. THere are SO many places we can host shows here in knoxville  Chillohowee park where they have the fair every year has a great show ring they use for there cattle and sheep shows that would work great for the shows PLENTY of parking and shade  

LET me know I will join and help out in any way I can. It would be great to get this started so we can host some shows next year


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

OH ya do you want me to get the word out on the other forums and see how mnay people we can get to support this?


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

yes tell everyone that you knoww and the ones that you dont haha


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

i think we have to have a few fun shows first to show them that we can do it. not bad. we already have a weight pull judge so thats good. I think we have a good free place to have the funshows. pull dawgs and us have been slowly getting things together for a while now.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

OOo me I want in! lol...why do I have to live so far from everything!


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

well I am super excited. Give me your email so i can post this on local forums and they can contat you


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

You can count me in too, Josh. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

cool deal everyone. you can get wih us at [email protected] or call 865-207-6473


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm in !!!


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay I have started posting this on other sites and I hope this helps


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I posted on a local forum and gota hit not even a few seconds after I posted. Yu should be receiving an email  I am also going to make a flyer and post it up around knoxville to get the word out. There are alot of adba owners out her I am sure


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

yep they started already. cant wait to get started.


----------



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

yes yes any updates!!!!


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, we had great intrest but no dues received. We will hold off for now and try again at a later date.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

well I was going to get you my dues at the nkc show but you said you werent coming lol


----------

